# Certified Nurse Midwives & Circumcision



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

http://www.midwife.org/siteFiles/edu...ision_2.06.pdf

Quote:

How many midwives are trained to perform circumcision? The most recent data available, based on a survey of ACNM members carried out in 1998, suggest that about 8% of nurse-midwives have expanded their practice
to include circumcision (4).
And that was 8 years ago...

:-(

Jen


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

This is the CNM who delivered my son:

Quote:

Q: What if I want my baby boy to be circumcised?
A: Kathleen has training and expertise in circumcision. You will receive full information, including pros and cons of the procedure. If you choose to circumcise, Kathleen will give your baby local anesthesia and Tylenol drops for comfort. She provides written instructions for continuing home care of your circumcised baby boy.

http://www.pacificmidwifery.com/faq.html








:

I *have* to talk to her. I'm thinking about putting together some information regarding foreskin functions, ethics, and restoration to send her with a personal note telling her how much I appreciated her compassionate care during my pregnancy and the birth of my son...as well as for annuals...but that I cannot continue to see her or recommend her practice as long as she's providing circumcision. Providing it validates it, even if she does so reluctantly.

Thoughts? Suggestions? Ideas for what to include in the packet I send?

Jen


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My CNM handed out anti-circ pamphlets with her birth plan paperwork.And she's become a teacher now so I'm sure she will carry on her intactivism there.
That sucks that midwives, no matter what kind, would "expand" their services like that. Icky.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Jen, if you're on email with her send her the links on "The Prepuce". I have received so much feedback from all kinds of mws saying they had no idea about any of that anatomy. Don't assume that professionals know dick about dick.
Baybee


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

i would not go to a MW who offered circumcision.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

I'm suprised they would allow midwives to do circumcisions since it is considered surgery!!


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl*
i would not go to a MW who offered circumcision.

Me either.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee*
Jen, if you're on email with her send her the links on "The Prepuce". I have received so much feedback from all kinds of mws saying they had no idea about any of that anatomy. Don't assume that professionals know dick about dick.
Baybee

Thanks, Baybee.

I just sent it to her. I'll update when/if I hear back.

Jen


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital*
My CNM handed out anti-circ pamphlets with her birth plan paperwork.

Mine, too.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm going to be a CNM and I for one will NOT be doing circs! I won't have anything to do with them, getting them ready, assisting, etc. The most I will do is (tearfully) take care of the penis during daily care because the damage has already been done and someone has to take care of it.

I will also hand out anti-circ literature and strongly suggest my clients NOT circ.


----------



## njeb (Sep 10, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl*
i would not go to a MW who offered circumcision.

I wouldn't, either.









Midwives who circumcise are a disgrace to their profession.


----------



## homemademomma (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *njeb*
I wouldn't, either.









Midwives who circumcise are a disgrace to their profession.









i agree


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

So sad.


----------



## RidentMama (Aug 18, 2003)

My midwife gave out a 5-page handout of anti-circ information and told all of us (everyone due the same month met together for checkups) that "if YOU want to circumcise your son, YOU can call the hospital and make the arrangements" and then didn't hand out any phone numbers to call to do so.









I was just so tickled with her!!!


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Ok, I'm going out on a limb here. Since I see RIC as being a big money business. Is it possible that that is why more people are willing to offer this "service". Would you be willing to pay more to your midwife to promote her to stay away from "dirty money"? Does this make sense?


----------



## Mackenzie (Sep 26, 2004)

I never thought that I would have to ask my mw if she provided this service (though I have never seen a cnm other than for yearly exams). I guess that adds one more thing to my pre-care interview.


----------



## naturegirl7 (Jan 27, 2005)

That is really strange - cuz it is usually the pediatrician who does the circ - not even an OB. And often it isn't until a day or two later. So why in the world would a MW do it? It is considered "minor surgery"







: so I would think it would have to be done by an acutal doctor..... Could it be that MW doing homebirth are offering it?

I would NEVER go to a MW who offered or did circs. Nor one that pushed formula, epidurals, etc. It just feels wrong.


----------



## HippieMamaBE (Oct 5, 2005)

Funny...this conversation just came up between my CNM and I the other day. I had no idea she did circs until I was doing my nursing school clinicals on OB, and I just happened to be in the nursery when she was doing a circ. I couldnt believe that the MW I looked to for answers for a natural childbirth and for circ info myself, the same MW who told me that not circing was the best thing to do, was doing a circ. I lost some respect for her that day. So at my annual the other day, I asked her about it, since I am considering becoming a CNM. She told me that most midwives do not perform circs, that its an advanced practice for them. She also told me that the reason she started doing them is because years ago they had issues with the docs in the practice, I dont know what, and the main OB needed help, so she agreed to do them. Now I think all of the MW in that practice do them. SHe also told me that its not the peds, or OB docs pushing them, its the parents who want them done...and I can bet that not one of the them goes along with their child to see it done, nor do those docs do anything to try and explain otherwise.....just another reason why I have no desire to practice in a hospital, nor do I plan on having another hospital birth...


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Around here almost all the circs are done by obgyns in the hospital. Yep, experts on female anatomy electively cutting itty bitty baby penises.

Jen


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

The birth center that I gave birth at does not perform circumcisons and recommend strongly against it. They tell any parent who wants their boy circ'd that they have to have it done at the ped's office. I don't think many insurance companies cover it anymore anyway since it is cosmetic surgery. Dh's ex tried to make dh pay for their son's cicumcision since her insurance wouldn't cover it and he outright refused. Their son is not cicr'd however.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Telle Bear*
Ok, I'm going out on a limb here. Since I see RIC as being a big money business. Is it possible that that is why more people are willing to offer this "service". Would you be willing to pay more to your midwife to promote her to stay away from "dirty money"? Does this make sense?

nope, i would not pay a MW extra money to not mutilate infant's genitals. i wouldn't pay her extra money to avoid an episiotomy either, KWIM?


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Many mws are chronic over achievers who are fascinated by learning new skills and then putting them to use. Some mws I know are constantly in the next course to get the next degree to somehow get good enough. I think it's a self esteem issue. Also, because drs have so much power over mws, I think a lot of mws seek to align themselves with drs. They bitch and complain about drs but they slowly become just like them. Weird.
Baybee


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl*
nope, i would not pay a MW extra money to not mutilate infant's genitals. i wouldn't pay her extra money to avoid an episiotomy either, KWIM?

I was thinking the same thing...I think paying a midwife extra to not violate babies would also be 'dirty money'. We shouldn't have to bribe anyone we trust to get them to do the right thing.

Jen


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pdx.mothernurture* 
Around here almost all the circs are done by obgyns in the hospital. Yep, experts on female anatomy electively cutting itty bitty baby penises.

Jen

around here it's mostly peds and fam practice docs, whoever checks baby out of the hospital.


----------



## New Mexico Beach (Mar 13, 2006)

A midwife who performs circumcisions seems like an oxymoron.


----------



## septmommy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm studying to become a homebirth midwife and I am seriously considering not taking on any mamas who plan to circumcise. I am just so against the procedure that I feel compelled to take that strong a stance. Does that seem inappropriate? I can't decide if that would be overstepping my bounds?


----------



## ~Kira~ (Sep 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *septmommy* 
I'm studying to become a homebirth midwife and I am seriously considering not taking on any mamas who plan to circumcise. I am just so against the procedure that I feel compelled to take that strong a stance. Does that seem inappropriate? I can't decide if that would be overstepping my bounds?


I think it's acceptable to decide whether or not to taker on certain clients. Just like any other business. I can pick and choose who I do work for as a Designer, so I don't see why you couldn't do the same thing. I would just have it as part of your initial interview / consultation chat....

"And just to let you know, I do not support infant circumcision for ethical reasons. So if you plan to do this to your baby, I won't be able to assist you through your pregnancy & delivery. I would be very happy to give you information about circumcision today so you can take it home & review it."

or something like that?

- Kira


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *septmommy* 
I'm studying to become a homebirth midwife and I am seriously considering not taking on any mamas who plan to circumcise. I am just so against the procedure that I feel compelled to take that strong a stance. Does that seem inappropriate? I can't decide if that would be overstepping my bounds?

That's a great question, and something many of us struggle with.

You may be interested in the Intactivist Childbirth Professional Support thread.

Jen


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HippieMamaBE* 
SHe also told me that its not the peds, or OB docs pushing them, its the parents who want them done...and I can bet that not one of the them goes along with their child to see it done, nor do those docs do anything to try and explain otherwise.....

Of all the lame excuses by medical "professionals," this one gripes me the most.

"Oh, poor us, we don't WANT to do circs but the parents FORCE us to do them. We have NO power to say NO to circumcision. Hell, parents practically tie US down and threaten us with a scalpel and Gomco clamp to circ their boys -- we HAVE to do them!!!"

To which I say -- yeah, right. If you would just have the ovaries or balls to stand up to parents, say "This is why I do not perform circumcision, it is an unnecessary procedure and it would be unethical for me to do them" then guess what?? The parents will eventually get educated and stop asking!! Responsibility for ending circumcision HAS to start with medical professionals -- they are morally and ethically obligated not to harm their patients without a true medical necessity.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
i would not go to a MW who offered circumcision.









: My mw was so happy that we were not considering circumcision had dd been a boy (we didn't consider it for a girl either







). She said "good for you!!!" Even my birthing class instructor who's a nurse at the local hospital (which doesn't perform circumcisions anymore) is rabidly anti-circumcision









love and peace.


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baybee* 
Many mws are chronic over achievers who are fascinated by learning new skills and then putting them to use. Some mws I know are constantly in the next course to get the next degree to somehow get good enough. I think it's a self esteem issue. Also, because drs have so much power over mws, I think a lot of mws seek to align themselves with drs. They bitch and complain about drs but they slowly become just like them. Weird.
Baybee

thats a lot like the story of George Lucas lol. Sorry I'm a Star Wars fan. Seriously though, he fought so hard against the established movie industry to make movies how he wanted and not just to make money. He went against numerous rules and standards and succeeded because of it. Now his company is just like the rest of the mega movie/entertainment companies.

When my wife was pregnant with our daughter, one of our midwives acted just like a typical doctor would, all intervention happy, totally unlike the other midwives in the practice. Guess who ended up being our midwife when our daughter was born. Luckily my wife made it through Sage's birth non-drugged and non-mutilated inspite of the midwifes pushing of pitocin and foreshadowing of a cesarean.

I'm sure there is a point to my post but I'm not sure what it is lol, i just got home from work and my mind is a little boggled. Ive been sawing logs at work all day today, seriously, lol.


----------

